# Found Pigeon, what breed?



## FeatherBrain (Apr 5, 2004)

Hello guys. . .I logged in after a LOOONG time. Most of you probably dont know or remember me.

Anyway, 2 days ago a gorgeous pijjy landed at our house. He is some sort of fancy breed, black & white with feathers down to its feet. He/she is healthy enough, but seemed a tad too thin. I would've let it go . . cz it would have found its way home. . . but it seemed tired and hungry and wouldnt fly away.

So, now I am keeping for a few days until he regains strength. He wouldnt eat at first, but now has regained its diet. I gave him millet & sunflower seeds to eat. But he only ate millet. His poops are bigger now which means he is eating . . .though I havent seen him eat.

He is flapping around already . . . I want to keep him. . cz I love pigeons! But I think I'll let him make the decison. I'll set him free, if he wants tp return home . . he will. If he sticks around, I'll keep him. So what do u guys think? I am trying to attach a pic so u can identify the pigeon.

So please, can I know what breed this is?

Thanks in advance.  

PS: It had no leg band.
PPS: Forgot to tell u , I'm from Karachi, Pakistan.

-- I tried attaching a pic . . but the size is too big. I'll have to upload on photobucket and re-attach later.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

It's good to see you posting again FeatherBrain.  

If he's a fancy breed & thin, it's possible he was someones pet & has been out in the wild for some time & has been unable to fend for himself properly.
Thankfully he found your place. 

If you haven't already done so, could you check his mouth to see if there are any obstructions. Also check his keel (Breast) bone for sharpness. 

I would sugges holding on to him to for a bit to make sure he is eating & drinking OK. In the meantime hopefully you can post a picture & between all of us we can determine what type of pigeon you have there.  

Cindy


----------



## FeatherBrain (Apr 5, 2004)

Thankyou for that quick reply Cindy . . .I wasnt expecting one this quick, since we are in different time zones! Nice to know u remember me.

The pigeon is perfectly healthy , apart from being thin. I can feel his keel bone quite well. Otherwise, bright plumage, clear eyes , no mouth obstructions, no mites. Just a few irregualrities on the feet, one nail on a toe is missing. One toe is a little crooked , and there is a bump on the bottom of one foot. It doesnt hurt him if I touch it. . he hardly notices it. I'm guessing its just a deformity due to the excessive feathers growing on his foot , probably the wieght of the feathers , or the way they are growing out caused that. He couldnt walk properly, because he kept stepping on his feet feathers. So I clipped them short. He can now walk quite normally now.

I'll try to re-post the pictures . . . 

PS: I read all the "sticky" notes on the forum . . they are very informative. Its a very good idea to have them there. . .answers most of the frequently asked questions.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi FeatherBrain,

Thank you for helping this friendly but needy pigeon.

Don't let the bird go in a few days, as he probably does not have the homing instinct, and there may be some health issues that need to be addressed.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

FeatherBrain said:


> Thankyou for that quick reply Cindy . . .I wasnt expecting one this quick, since we are in different time zones! Nice to know u remember me.
> 
> The pigeon is perfectly healthy , apart from being thin.
> * *I can feel his keel bone quite well.* Otherwise, bright plumage, clear eyes , no mouth obstructions, no mites. Just a few irregualrities on the feet, one nail on a toe is missing. One toe is a little crooked ,
> ...


* This would indicate the bird hasn't been eating well *or* enough to maintain a good amount of muscle on each side of the keel bone. Although he *looks* healthy, there's a reason his keel bone is pronounced. 
How are his eating habits? 

** The 'bump' on the bottom of the foot could possibly indicate bumblefoot.
I've not had hands on experience with it, but I have read one of the symptoms is a bump on the bottom of the foot. Of course this is only a thought & I'm sure others will be along shortly to assist.

Cindy


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thank you for posting the pictures. What a beauty.  

I don't know what the breed is, But I would definietely *not* release him/her.

Cindy


----------



## FeatherBrain (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the tip . . . I'll google around for bumblefoot. . . The pijjy is asleep right now (night time) or I would've posted a pic of the foot. I guess I'll do that tomorrow. 

As for the eating habits . . . he doesnt eat a lot , but apparently IS eating. Bcz his poops are bigger than before. They look normal to me. The first day I found him, I gave him boiled rice and bread crumbs , cz I didnt have anything else at home. He didnt like that and didnt eat that. The next day however I got him millet seeds. . . and have been feeding him that since (along with sunflower seeds, which he doesnt eat.) Thats mostly what pigeons are fed here. . .so he was probably used to that.He must've been wandering around for sometime before I found him , no wonder hes thin. You can probably see that his crop seems empty in the pix I posted.

After your posts, I've decided not to release him. Its a good thing I found him when I did. . . Cz its been raining continuosly since the day I found him!


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2007)

this is most likely a type of pouter, possibly a Saxon or a Bavarian Pouter thou Im not really sure but if you look thru this link maybe you can tell for sure ..not really a flying breed and I doubt they have much homing instint at all making them easy prey for almost anything in the air or on the ground for that matter ...probably escaped someones loft and most likely couldnt find its way home on its own ,so I think it be best if you kept an confined this bird making it your pet if you cant find its original home  here is the pouter links
http://mysite.wanadoo-members.co.uk/Glassfeather/pouter.htm


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

We have another member named Hamza living in Karachi, who recently lost a bird. I know it isn't the same bird because this was a white pigeon.

Here is the link:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=19087


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

keep the little birdy,it has no band ,claim it for yourself,there was a reason you ended up with it.looks like it needs alot of TLC..


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

i just went thru the entire encyclopedia of pigeons and i cant find any combo which could be his parents. could be from a line of cross breeds.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WoW! I never remember seeing such a feathered legged pigeon like that one! What a beautiful bird!

If bumblefoot (my first thought too), hope h/she can be treated and heals well. Hope you will keep.

Please keep us updated!

Hugs to you both!  

Shi


----------



## FeatherBrain (Apr 5, 2004)

Thankyou for the link Lokotaloft , I checkd it out, but this pijjy doesnt look like a pouter. He doesnt have that prominent puffed out chest . . .I recall seeing pouters at a birdshow.

I think Warriec is right, he is most probably a mixed breed!? I know of a local pigeon fancier who has a webiste. Maybe he can help me. . . knowing the breed really doesnt matter Its just that I'm curious, cz I've never seen a pijjy like this before!

TreesGray: I checkd out Hamza's thread (thnks for the link) Its definitley not the same pigeon . . that one was a white fantail.

I guess Pijjy and I were supposed to be! lol . . . Now that I'm keeping him , I can finally name him!  Suggestions would be most welcome!


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

since u are now keeping him i suggest that you dont introduce him to the main flock. give 3 weeks quarantine away from the other birds. you might risk infection - healthy birds do not drop out of the sky...


----------



## FeatherBrain (Apr 5, 2004)

Hello Guys . . .

I've been searching around for "bumblefoot" . . .did u know its also a type of guitar?  

Anyway . . .fortunately enough, the pigeon does not have the typical symptoms of bumblefoot. After what I've read, Bumblefoot is supposed to be a reddish bump , (an inflammation). It looks like a sore or abcess and it bleeds. Its common in rats, guneapigs (sp?) and birds. A bird with bumblefoot limps, or doesnt use the foot.

The bump on *this* pigeon looks more like a growth/mole . . . I checked again . . . Its not a sore, not reddish , no signs of pain OR bleeding. The websites said that its supposed to be a bacterial infection and can be cured by a proper diet , appropriate perches and antibiotics.

Do u think its ok to administer antibiotics to the pigeon? Just in case? A broad spectrum antibiotic would deal with any bacterial problems it may have. . . I have heard a lot about "Baytril" but I might not find it around here . . . A local bird-enthusiast once told me of a couple of medicines including : Baytril and "ciprofloxaqcin" . . . What would you guys suggest? Would it be ok to give it antibiotics???

I know that a Vet would be the best option. Unfortunately it is difficult to get hold of a good vet around here . . . I just moved to Karachi and dont know of any vets as yet. Most are canine/feline specialists with little info abt Avian health. I have taken my pigeons to vets before . . .All they do is prescribe painkillers or vitamins. Last time I went to a vet, I thought that Gypsy my female was eggbound . . .the Vet had no idea and gave us vitamins & anitibiotics. Unfortunatley she was killed by a cat a day later . . . and I found an eggshell amongst the feathers!


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2007)

after searching thru lots of places I think I may have found what your bird might be  well looks alot like it anyways or this is the closest I could find to it if its not , so what I think you have there is called the Black Australian Saddleback Tumbler ... just follow the link and take a look and tell me what you think  ? http://www.pigeonfanciers.ca/gallery/as_tumbler.html


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

LokotaLoft said:


> after searching thru lots of places I think I may have found what your bird might be  well looks alot like it anyways or this is the closest I could find to it if its not , so what I think you have there is called the Black Australian Saddleback Tumbler ... just follow the link and take a look and tell me what you think  ? http://www.pigeonfanciers.ca/gallery/as_tumbler.html


I think you nailed this one!!....... they look just alike to me.......


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

LokotaLoft said:


> after searching thru lots of places I think I may have found what your bird might be  well looks alot like it anyways or this is the closest I could find to it if its not , so what I think you have there is called the Black Australian Saddleback Tumbler ... just follow the link and take a look and tell me what you think  ? http://www.pigeonfanciers.ca/gallery/as_tumbler.html


it looks just like it....you nailed it on the head.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Great link LakotaLoft. Thanks.

Reti


----------



## FeatherBrain (Apr 5, 2004)

*Thankyou so much *for that link Lokotaloft ! ! ! It DEFINITELY looks like a Black Australian Saddleback Tumbler . . .  Now I finally know wht breed it is! ! ! I'll do more searching on this breed. Appreciate it a lot.

*Wrriec:* I dont have any other pigeons at the moment . . . but I do have parrots. And I'm defnitley keeping this one away from them , just in case. My Parrots are indoors and the Pigeon is outdoors . . . so no problem. 

I gave the pigeon a bath today (misted him with a spraybottle) . . .Its nice and sunny , and hes basking in the sun at the moment. His appetite and poops seem to be increasing each day!  

*I have bought a broad-spectrum antibiotic ; ciprofloxaqcin . . .Could anyone please tell me what would be the correct dosage? 1 drop twice a day sounds ok? Thts what the Vet suggested last time. . . *

Thanks for the help.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi FB,

u are lucky, the bird u rescued seem to be pure bred.


----------



## FeatherBrain (Apr 5, 2004)

warriec said:


> Hi FB,
> 
> u are lucky, the bird u rescued seem to be pure bred.


Yea! What are the odds ?  There are a LOT of feral pigeons around . . mixed breeds mostly. . . and I end up with a fancy breed.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

FeatherBrain said:


> Hello Guys . . .
> 
> I've been searching around for "bumblefoot" . . .did u know its also a type of guitar?
> 
> ...


Hi FeatherBrain,
* Glad to hear the bump does not resemble bumblefoot. 

** If your pij isn't showing any signs of illness, I would hold off on the antibiotic. JMO. 
Treesa is our expert on natural products, preventative & treatment, & I'm sure she will be on shortly to give some pointers. 

Cindy


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

HI Feather Brian. What a beautiful bird! I've been following the discussion and wonder if the bump on the foot could be caused from pox. If so, antibotics will do no good as pox is a virus. It's probably not active so no need to worry about it. If ever you do need antibotics they can be purchased on line from pigeon supply. [www.foyspigeonsupply.com is the one I use. They also have dosing instructions.]

Charis


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

just to mention, there is a chinese saying "good things no cheap & cheap things no good". something could be wrong for its initial owner to maybe release it. be careful


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

There's a pair of these birds up for bid on eggbid right now. Very pretty, but I'm not bidding. My loft and barn are full enough. 
Daryl


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

what will be the success rate of these eggs hatching if they were shipped to another country


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Regarding:bumblefoot.

You might try administering a garlic soft gel each day, down the birds throat to purify the blood, and as an antibiotic. A drop of Neem oil down the throat also for anything viral or bacterial, and it is an anti-inflammatory also. You can even apply the Neem oil directly to the foot and rub it in.


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

that is one cool looking bird!! i really didnt even know there were exotic pigeons like this one!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

xxmoxiexx said:


> that is one cool looking bird!! i really didnt even know there were exotic pigeons like this one!!


I didn't either! You should see some of the different breeds of pigeons! Some are really SPECTACULAR!

This one is in the "spectacular" category. Simply beautiful!


----------



## FeatherBrain (Apr 5, 2004)

Thankyou for the comments guys  

I'm getting really fond of my Pijjy. I think he might be a female . . . since hes been with me for some time and I havent observed any of the tell-tale male symptoms ; you know, the chest-puffing , strutting or cooing at sunrise and sunset. Viking my ex-fantail male used to do all that.

*Charis *: I tried that link , but it said something about the "domain" bieng blocked!? I've already bought anti-biotics. It doesnt look like Pox. . . I examine her every other day . . .and that bump is the same as ever, normal skin . . .like a mole type growth. No other "bumps" anywhere. Just that one. 

*warriec: * I've thought about EXACTLY the same thing. . . why would somebody just let it go like that? Hopefully its perfectly fine and just managed to escape. I've kept a sharp eye out for sickness. . . but she seems perfectly fine . . . eating fine , poop looks normal , preens normal . . . still is a little thin but is eating well. Wish I'd weighed her to monitor her progress. . . I used to have her indoors, but have her outdoors now. I keep her away from my parrots and wash my hands before handling them. Also give her showers and plenty of sunlight to bask. But I was thinking, even if she IS sick (doesnt look it). . . I couldnt just let her go like that! I had silly thoughts about Bird Flu! So I'm gonna search that out to ease my mind. 

*TreesGray: * I'll definitley try the garlic . . .and I'll see if I can find the Neem oil. Neem trees are quite common here , do u think boiling Neem leaves and using its concentrate would have the same effect?

I have more pix . . .will post them soon.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

i think you are lucky


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Could be she acidentially got out of her aviary and got lost. Maybe on her own for a while ane that is why she was so thin. She is really beautiful.
Charis


----------



## FeatherBrain (Apr 5, 2004)

*Mites ! ! !*

Hi Guys. . . I'm afraid I have a bit of bad news. . . 

I keep checking the Pigeon for any signs of illness. . .also give him regilar baths and sunlight. Today, I was as usual checking his feet and feathers when I noticed MITES!  I dont know why I didnt notice them before. . . anyway, I dont know whether they are mites, fleas or lice. But they are small, and reddish looking. I plan to get flea-powder as SOON as I can, there is a particular brand; "Coopex" which makes human anti-lice products as well. . . but a particular type mentions that it is safe to administer on birds. I've used it before on my ex-pigeons and it worked.

Remember the bump I told u about? Well, its the same as usual, but I was scraping off dried poop from his foot, when I noticed a reddish looking spot underneath a big flake of skin and poop. It seems a little raw. . .  It cant be bumblefoot can it?!!??

I am new in this city, so dont know any vets. I've a asked a friend to tell me the name and adderess of the vet she takes her cats too. . . I hope she answers back quick. I think I should take it to the vet. I hope everything works out fine for the pigeon.

Just thought I'd let you know.


----------



## Peaks (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi FeatherBrain
Just noticed these old pics of a pigeon. The markings on it look very much like an Australian Saddleback Tumbler, What you think?


>


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Does look like that, but I doubt he will answer you. He hasn't been back here in nearly 5 years.


----------



## Peaks (Jan 30, 2012)

Ok cool, new to this page still trying to figure out how to post a new thread. any suggestions?


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

I think you gotta hit 'user cp' at the top left then pick the topic you want ie 'show birds' then start thread I think,...


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

no you don't,. sorry,... click on 'pigeon talk' its above 'user cp' (top left) then the topic u want then start thread.


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

What a beauty!


----------

